
Making Money the Old Fashioned Way (.pdf) - leon_sbt
https://sherline.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/jm_business_book.pdf
======
leon_sbt
I found this really interesting book about Joe Martin, an old-time
entrepreneur that built small machine tools under the brand Sherline since
1973.

He wrote a sub-40 page book of his experiences over the years. It's incredibly
interesting to read some of his viewpoints and perspectives during his time.

There are nuggets of golden information hidden within this book. Such as
talking to customers,product development,conversion rates, and having
actionable data at your fingertips.

Some of his advice and experience truly stood the test of time. At the same
time some of his predictions were inaccurate (E-commerce in 2000 is a fad).

I would go as far as saying that this is the pre-internet version of the Rie's
Lean Startup.

Hope you guys enjoy it as much as I did.

